# knee control to pedal conversion



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, i've searched all the stickies and don't see it.
Is it just me, or does anyone else dislike the knee levers on sewing machines? There seems to be too much travel, and you never know when it will engage. I liked using the foot pedals at Joann's better. 
Is it possible to convert a machine? has anyone done it???
thanks,
s


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have had a couple machines that had the knee control and like you I did mot like it. Look under the machine where the knee controller is attached, there should be a screw or too holding it on. If yours is like the ones I had the cord will probably be folded a couple times and clipped together so it won't hang down.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Right. You don't really do a "conversion", you just put the pedal on the floor. I hate knee levers.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It sounds as if the contacts in the pedal are worn. You might need to get a new pedal.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Some cabinet machines are wired with a short cord from the cord block to the controller. It will be too short.

I have cabinet machines with knee controllers and foot controllers. Both can be problematic if they are not functioning properly.

The easiest way is just unscrew the controller or snap it out of it's bracket, depending on what brand of machine you have, then set it on the floor.

The second easiest way is to go to Sew-Classic { http://www.shop.sew-classic.com/Cords_c8.htm } and buy a new cord block, or cord set again depending on what brand.
They also have new foot controllers, both mechanical and electronic. 
{ http://www.shop.sew-classic.com/Foot-Controls-Foot-Pedals-Parts_c9.htm }
I'd suggest the electronic foot controller for a smooth steady speed control of your machine.

J Miller (Katskitten's DH)


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

***What KK said "I'd suggest the *electronic *foot controller for a smooth steady speed control of your machine." Not the "_electric"_ one. Spend the extra for the good pedal. Makes sewing so much more enjoyable.


----------

